# Wiping X2go memory



## Jared39 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello, I am Jared39 and am having some problems with getting rid of X2gos memory. Before I explain, I am sorry if this is in the wrong section, I could not find anywhere else to put this. 

Okay, so I am renting a dedicated server from OVH. It is running on Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS and X2Go is how I connect to it. It was working fine and I was able to connect to it until I decided to start messing around with settings.

Ok, I was messing around and I clicked settings > X-server settings > Use custom x server. Now it keeps saying cannot connect to x-server. I have uninstalled and reinstalled and nothing wiped the memory and set it to defaults. 

How would I set it back to default? It is essential to get it working again.

Thanks,
Jared39


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like you need to call OVH Tech Support.


----------



## Jared39 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well is there any way to do it myself? Calling OVH is last resort.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you explain what X2Go is. I am not really familiar with it. Is it similar to putty?


----------



## Jared39 (Dec 1, 2012)

I dont know how to describe it other than it allows me to remoted connect to my dedicated server much like LogMeIn. This probably can explain it better: X2GO Home: an outstanding Remote Desktop solution for Ubuntu | Open Source for the Desktop


----------



## Jared39 (Dec 1, 2012)

Bump?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Jared39 said:


> Ok, I was messing around and I clicked settings > X-server settings > Use custom x server. Now it keeps saying cannot connect to x-server. I have uninstalled and reinstalled and nothing wiped the memory and set it to defaults.
> 
> How would I set it back to default? It is essential to get it working again.
> 
> ...


To fix this you need to input the original IP adress, login username and password
and possible other security details for your remote server

If you dont know what these are, then you have no other option than to call OVH support.


----------



## Jared39 (Dec 1, 2012)

The entire window freezes up. Here, I have a video on what happens: x2go problem - YouTube


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

The youtube video is too small to read but under the X server settings, you need to restore these to how they were before you changed them.

If you cannot remember then you will have to call OVH.


----------



## Jared39 (Dec 1, 2012)

See, that is the problem, I cannot do anything. It freezes up and when I click ok the program closes. That is why I wanted to know if there was any file that I had to delete or edit because uninstalling it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Jared39 said:


> See, that is the problem, I cannot do anything. It freezes up and when I click ok the program closes. That is why I wanted to know if there was any file that I had to delete or edit because uninstalling it doesn't seem to work.


Unfortunately you have locked yourself out. When you changed the server IP address (and whatever else you changed) there was no longer a proper route to the remote desktop. Only by resetting these back to their original value will you be able to gain remote access again.


----------



## Jared39 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, its not the connection to the remote server information that I changed, it is the client information itself. I cannot do anything inside the client since it freezes when I boot it up.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Have you tried to reinstall the client software? Since you seem to not be able to run it without getting an error (which we can't read in the video), the next logical step to me would be to reinstall and set it up again.

Can you tell us what the error message in in that video?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The message looks like can't start server check your information or very similar


----------



## Jared39 (Dec 1, 2012)

I will make a new video then.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Typing the full message would probably help more


----------



## Jared39 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well all it said was "Cannot connect to X-server. Please check your installation".


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You changed things so need to return it to the original settings


----------



## Jared39 (Dec 1, 2012)

That is what I am asking how to do since I am locked out of the window and cannot do anything. I understand that I need to change it but I am unable to.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hal8000 said:


> The youtube video is too small to read but under the X server settings, you need to restore these to how they were before you changed them.
> 
> If you cannot remember then you will have to call OVH.


hal already explained what has to be done and your other option


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/wiping-x2go-memory-701315.html#post4138832


SpywareDr said:


> July 01, 2013 05:19 PM EST
> 
> Sounds like you need to call OVH Tech Support.


:smile:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

This is getting a little out of hand. As hal has already stated you have a couple of options. If those don't work then you will need to call tech support for more assistance. I am sorry that we can't help you any more with this issue. 

If you have any other problems in the future please come back and we will assist you in any way that we can.


----------



## java360 (Nov 20, 2013)

Conscious of the fact this question already is a couple of months old I will provide an answer anyway. If not relevant for the initial poster perhaps for somebody else:

_ Windows novice note:_ X2go settings are saved into the registry. Please be cautious using the registry editor because changes may severely corrupt your Windows installation.

*Option 1)*
* Steps:*
*1)* Hit the windows button (/start) and type regedit in the searchbox (hit enter)
* 2)* Change the value of [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Obviously Nice\x2goclient\settings]->useintx (It is set to false and must be set to true to use the internal X-Server again)

* Option 2)*
If you don't like editing the registry then check the value at: 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Obviously Nice\x2goclient\settings]->xexec (probably: "C:\program files\vcxsrv\vcxsrv.exe")

* Steps:*
*1)* Copy your VcXsrv to the folder the registry value xexec is pointing to
For example: 
copy "C:\Program Files (x86)\x2goclient\VcXsrv" to 
"C:\program files\vcxsrv"
*2)* Start X2go Client (which should be working now)
*3)* Optionally change the settings in options->setting->X-server settings back to "use integrated X-Server" and remove the folder which you have just copied because that one should not be needed anymore

Good luck!
Marco Wayop


----------



## Jared39 (Dec 1, 2012)

java360 said:


> Conscious of the fact this question already is a couple of months old I will provide an answer anyway. If not relevant for the initial poster perhaps for somebody else:
> 
> _Windows novice note:_ X2go settings are saved into the registry. Please be cautious using the registry editor because changes may severely corrupt your Windows installation.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I really appreciate someone finially giving me an answer. I will do it tommarow when I get home.


----------

